# tecumseh 10 hp carburetor problems



## pebkac (Sep 9, 2006)

howdy all.

i picked up a non working 5250 watt gas powered generator at a garage sale recently for 60 bucks. i'm sure the problem is the carburator but i don't know enough about them to definitely diagnose the problem. i do have a couple of questions though. should gas flow out the bottom of the float bowl if i remove the screw that holds it on? i don't think the gas is flowing properly. i'm pretty sure the timing and ignition is working because it fires right up for a sec when i squirt starter fluid in the carb. if i take the float bowl off, the float hangs down and gas flows out the bottom. if i put the float bowl on, the flow stops. is this a needle valve problem? any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

bowl should have fuel in it when attached.
Try checking for a cloged fuel filter if there is one
kinked fuel line
fuel shut off
or closed needle valve

Also it may have sat for a long time so carb may need to be 
cleaned an new gas added

Good deal on the generator


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

*set screws*

some carb set screw also hold on the bowl if there is a removalble nut with this screw it is a set screw and it should be at 1.5 turns from all the way in 
dont over tighten set screws or u can damage the seatin


----------



## pebkac (Sep 9, 2006)

hdman97 said:


> bowl should have fuel in it when attached.
> Try checking for a cloged fuel filter if there is one
> kinked fuel line
> fuel shut off
> ...


thanks for the reply. i'm sure the fuel flow to the carb is good. i took the fuel line off of the carb and it flows fine. initially, when i took the carburetor off, the float was stuck and didn't move freely. i hosed it down with carb cleaner and the float freed up and started moving smoothly. i also hosed the needle valve down with carb cleaner and it seems to move easily. i also sprayed carb cleaner in the gas inlet and it seems to flow into the carb through the needle valve. i also sprayed carb cleaner into the jets and they seem to be clear. i reinstalled the carb and hooked up the fuel line (left the float bowl off) and fuel seems to flow out the bottom. when i put the float bowl back on, it seems to push the float up enough to close the needle valve and stop flow. the retaining bolt for the bowl goes through the bottom of the bowl. (figures t13 and t17 on this page appear to be my carb) i though that if i put the bowl on and left the screw out, fuel should flow out the hole as the bowl filled up but it doesn't. to me, this seems to point to a needle valve issue. does this sound like i'm on the right path? thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Yes 
Check that the fuel inlet needle is in fact there.
You may have to make sure the tang on the float is not bent.
Gas should flow into the bowl till the float comes up pushes on the inlet needle
and stops gas flow.
Sounds like there is still some crud in the carb blocking the flow.
If you can't soak the carb try taking a small wire,like a wire from a wire brush and push it thru any holes and
thru the hole where the main fuel needle is.
Gas left in a carb for a long time can really screw it up.
Let us know if that helps...........


----------

